# Hệ thống Điện > Tủ điều khiển & các vấn đề khác >  Mach3 usb của leafboy không thể điều khiển được relay ở đầu ra

## imechavn

Tôi mới mua mạch mach3 usb loại 3 trục thấy ghi hãng leafboy trên bề mặt, các điều khiển khác thì không vấn đề gì, tuy nhiên vấn đề điều khiển relay để điều khiển bơm làm mát và spindle thì không được, đo điện áp tại chân 10 của ULN 2803 thì không thấy có, logic đầu vào cho nó khi output1 được kích hoạt cũng không thấy. Bác nào gặp vấn đề này chưa? góp ý giúp tôi với. Trước dùng mạch khác thì vẫn ổn.

----------


## CKD

Bác đã đọc & làm theo hướng dẫn từ manual của nó chưa?
ULN2803 là dạng Darlington Open Colector, nên mặc định làm gì mà có áp mà đo hả bác?

----------

imechavn

----------


## nnk

2083 hình như đầu vo mức 1 thì đầu ra mức 0, còn đầu vô 0 thì đầu ra không xác định, ngoại trừ có trở kéo dương thì đầu ra sẽ là 1 khi đầu vô 0 thôi

----------

imechavn

----------


## imechavn

như vậy ko cần cấp điện cho chân 10 à các bác?

----------


## nhatson

nếu tải là coil thì cần cấp điện, nối với relay như sau, chân dương của relay nói lên Vcc, chân âm của relay nói vào lm2803

----------

imechavn

----------


## imechavn

> Bác đã đọc & làm theo hướng dẫn từ manual của nó chưa?
> ULN2803 là dạng Darlington Open Colector, nên mặc định làm gì mà có áp mà đo hả bác?


Tôi đã làm theo hướng dẫn rồi, trước cũng đã cấu hình một con mạch như này nhưng 4 trục vẫn đang chạy ổn.

----------


## imechavn

Cuối cùng thay con ULN2803 là lại chạy ổn các bác à, cảm ơn mọi người đã góp ý.

----------

CKD

----------

